

Show HN: Pythonic array slicing in JavaScript - afshinmeh
http://usablica.github.io/_s/

======
noiv
You may want to add a Proxy for ES6 users to simplify syntax:
[1,2,3,4,5]['1::-1'] = [2,1]

Multidimensional arrays are possible then too.

------
hoseiin
Nice job man.

------
arefm
good job :)

